# Grooming couse in York



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just managed to enrol at Askham Bryan College on a 6 week grooming course. It starts on 23rd this month and another one starts on 26th April if anyone is interested. It doesn't just cover grooming ther's also an element of dog welfare.


----------

